# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Levenscoach voor verbetering van uw gezondheid & meer inzicht in werk en opleiding

## Alie66

Albican is ontstaan doordat ik zoveel verschillende kennis, betreffende Gezondheid / Werk / Opleidingen heb opgedaan. 
Als ervaringsdeskundige van schimmelinfectie (candida albicans) e.a. gezondheidsklachten, heb ik besloten mijn eigen bedrijf te starten, om zo mijn ervaringen door te kunnen geven en om andere mensen tijd en geld te besparen.

Zo ging ik een opleiding orthomoleculaire suppletie volgen, behaalde mijn diploma.

Aansluitend startte ik meteen met mijn opleiding voedingsdeskundige en opende mijn bedrijf Albican.


Ik had zoveel ervaring als recruiter / intercedente en als opleiding adviseur / loopbaan adviseur, dat ik besloten heb als levenscoach te gaan werken

Ik regel & organiseer graag zaken voor anderen, zonder het belang van de persoon zelf uit het oog te verliezen, en vind het super leuk om voor mensen te werken

Mijn hobby is gedichten schrijven en ben een filosoof en lees graag boeken over levenkennis en heb nog een hobby en dat is comby astrologie, Chinees en westers.

Ik ben een positief ingesteld persoon, maar vooral ook echt een mens, 
Mensen zeggen wel eens, ja, Alie jij ziet het altijd positief, dan zeg ik: negatieve dingen worden vanzelf positief, als het maar lastig genoeg is voor je zelf, ga je daar echt wel iets aan veranderen en dat moet je toch zelf doen. 

Tekst uit Alan Watts boek 
Ik zou werkelijk niet weten welke kennis ik u bij zou moeten brengen. Het zou niet verstandig zijn u het advies te geven uw kennis te verrijken, want niemand kan zeggen hoe dat soort dingen uitpakt

Wilt u informatie over wat Albican voor u kan betekenen, stel dan uw vraag: [email protected]

----------

